
Ask HN: Programming on a treadmill desk? - spajus
Hey fellow software developers. I have serious issues with my back and neck, and while I have been happily using a standing desk for few years now, I am thinking about getting myself a treadmill beneath it. The big question is - is it possible to write code while walking? Does it interfere with typing or thought process?<p>In relation to this question, my blog post that covers spine issues and how I deal with them: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fitnessblip.com&#x2F;how-standing-desk-can-change-your-life<p>P.S.: Blog post contains affiliate links to Amazon. Please don&#x27;t judge. :)
======
enkiv2
If you're going to code while walking on a treadmill desk, I'd recommend using
a hand-held one-handed chording keyboard/mouse combo like the Twiddler or the
Chordite, so that you don't accidentally jog the keyboard/mouse while walking.

It might take some time to get used to walking while typing, but it definitely
can be done. It's probably worthwhile in terms of long-term increases in
productivity.

